

Learn React.JS in 7 minutes - mrborgen
https://medium.com/@oslokommuneper/learn-react-js-in-7-min-92a1ef023003

======
dnlbtlr
Any spots left on the course?

~~~
mrborgen
Sorry, it's full. But we're considering filming the lectures and putting them
online.

